
Net Neutrality Petition - piercena
Anyone know of a good way to contact the larger content providers of the world (FB, Reddit, Amazon, Netflix.. even Apple and Microsoft) to see if they could reduce their server count or something for the remaining 10 days we have to save net neutrality? Slowly loading the reddit symbol isn&#x27;t enough. Lets make our netflix shows blurry and slow, our FB feeds slow, our reddit feeds slow... lets make it nearly impossible to post new content to instagram or see new photos or read the websites while we still have a chance to change some minds. Anyone have thoughts? I&#x27;m sure Paul or Sam is trolling the HN news and maybe will see this and have some thoughts.
======
crisdux
Did you ever consider that what you are asking is actually unethical and
immoral? It's also ironic that you are asking private entities to use their
monopolies to purposefully slow their services down to manufacturer outrage
for political purposes. This could even backfire and give even more credence
to folks who support the repeal of net neutrality in their believe that
governments will use regulation like this to exert power on the people.
Historically, governments around the world have been main perpetrators of
using the internet to censor, throttle and restrict the rights of citizens,
not ISPs.

